# Dressages judges you like/dislike?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You know dissing a judge by name is bad form, right? He has 40 years experience, so it appears to be a case of sour grapes because you didn't get a good score, not that he's such a horrid judge.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Not really sure it is appropriate to publicly bash a judge on an open forum. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Personally I think it is beneficial to show under "tougher" judges because you know that if you receive a nice mark from them that you must have really done well and deserved it. I'd prefer that over a judge who is too generous with higher marks. I do appreciate commentary or reasoning of marks, though I know they can't give every person super detailed comments since things are happening so fast, so many participants to get through.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

> gave me some very low scores but no reason or constructive comments as to why they were so low


To me, this is a trainer's job. But I come from jumper world. Dressage must be different.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

closed for moderator review


----------

